# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Špnacir fest i RODA

## Poslid

Sigurno ste primjetili ovaj banner gore  :Grin:  

Dakle sutra 22.08. i prekosutra 23.08. RODA sudjeluje na Špancirfestu sa svojim štandom.
Potražite nas i upoznajte nas  :D

----------


## babyiris

Trebate pomoć? Možda mogu malo uskočiti.   :Wink:

----------


## Poslid

> Trebate pomoć? Možda mogu malo uskočiti.


Kad god dođeš, dobro dođeš.  :Smile:

----------


## linda_p

Babyiris, hvala, svaka pomoć je dobrodošla. Javiti ćemo još točnu lokaciju štanda. 
Za sve ostale koji žele uživo vidjeti rodinu pusu, zaštitne gaćice i kupiti neku zgodnu majcu za svoje najmlađe, svakako dodjite. Ako ste tek trudnica i pripremate se za dolazak bebe imamo hrpu edukativnih brošura o dojenju. Vidimo se.  :Smile:

----------


## alec

imate možda majce za odrasle?

----------


## Mukica

Ovo je doista super prilika za sve koji zele kupiti rodine majice... i upoznati rode u zivo  :Smile:

----------


## Snjeska

a ja sam tamo tek sljedeći tjedan  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## linda_p

> imate možda majce za odrasle?


Ovaj put nažalost ne. Najveća dječja je broj 10.

----------


## Davor

Moja sa "ima ih svakakvih ali su za bebu sve najbolje" se upravo pere. A hoćemo li na sjever ili jug za vikend - još ne znam.

----------


## Poslid

Ulica S.S.Kranjčevića :D

----------


## alec

> Ulica S.S.Kranjčevića :D


koja je to ulica  :? ?

----------


## Sirius Black

Ona koja ide od franjevačkog trga do palače sermage.

Ja sam se veselila tom štandu da konačno vidim cure uživo, a sad me sram pojaviti se jer izgledam ko strašilo   :Embarassed:  . Ulovila me alergija na ambroziju, imam fleke po licu od dermatitisa, nisam se stigla pofarbati pa mi se vidi sijeda kosa, ma užas jedan...Ali možda ipak dođem, ne mogu odoljeti majicama

----------


## Poslid

> Ona koja ide od franjevačkog trga do palače sermage.
> 
> Ja sam se veselila tom štandu da konačno vidim cure uživo, a sad me sram pojaviti se jer izgledam ko strašilo   . Ulovila me alergija na ambroziju, imam fleke po licu od dermatitisa, nisam se stigla pofarbati pa mi se vidi sijeda kosa, ma užas jedan...Ali možda ipak dođem, ne mogu odoljeti majicama


Ajde daj, ne blenavi  :Kiss:

----------


## Poslid

Još samo DANAS u vašem gradu! 8)

----------


## puntica

kako je bilo?

----------


## Poslid

Bilo je super, ali i naporno.
U subotu smo raspremile štand u 17 sati jer je dolazilo nevrijeme.

----------


## ivarica

oo, to je ono isto nevrijeme koje je mene uhvatilo pod triglavom

----------


## SunčicaVŽ

Dolaze li rode i ove godine na Špancirfest?

----------


## Poslid

Nažalost nemamo ove godine štand.

Ali to ne znači da nećemo doći na Špancirfest   :Wink:  

Jedna kavica kod one slastičare na trgu uvijek je prihvatljiva.  :Smile:

----------


## Moover

sutra nije 22.8., a preksutra nije 23.8.  :/ 

Dakle, jel "sutra i preksutra" ili "22. i 23.8."?

----------


## Moover

> sutra nije 22.8., a preksutra nije 23.8.  :/ 
> 
> Dakle, jel "sutra i preksutra" ili "22. i 23.8."?


hebga, kad ne čitam.... aj nek osoblje obriše ovo moje trkeljanje, nisam skužio da je prošlogodišnji post...

----------


## Angie75

:Laughing:  

glavno da si pametovao

----------


## SunčicaVŽ

> Nažalost nemamo ove godine štand.
> 
> Ali to ne znači da nećemo doći na Špancirfest   
> 
> Jedna kavica kod one slastičare na trgu uvijek je prihvatljiva.


Daj pliz obavezno da se nađemo. Javi mi kad budeš dolazila da popijemo jednu Špancir kavu  :D

----------


## s3ja

I ja sam za roda-špancirku jednu!  :Love:

----------


## SunčicaVŽ

Javite mi se na pp da razmijenimo brojeve mobitela  :Smile:

----------


## Poslid

Sunčica imaš pp
S3ja - dogovoreno

----------


## Nia_Zg

:Sad:  a ja se veselila doći na štand ovaj vikend  :Sad:  i sad vidim da je to prošlogodišnji post. Ah, baš šteta što nema štanda ove godine.
Čini se da ću morati u Rodino gnijezdo otići pogledati pelenice  :Smile:

----------

